# Jack Daniels Kielbasa



## jkath (Jan 2, 2005)

Jack Daniels Kielbasa

1 kielbasa (the real stuff, no turkey, no light....)

Boil in water 20 minutes to get the fat out. Dry on paper towels & cool. Cut into large-ish bite sized pieces.

In a pan, stir 3/4 cup ketchup, 3/4 cup light brown sugar & 1/2 cup Jack Daniels. Cook on low to med-low. When it's bubbly, add kielbasa. Cook, stirring about every minute or two for at least 45 minutes. (you don't want to scortch it) so it cooks down to a nice saucy consistency.

These are great appetizers. However, they are just as good if you make it the day before, keep in the fridge & then heat & serve.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 2, 2005)

This recipe sounds like a surefire winner for a Super Bowl Party.  I love easy recipes.  Thanks, jkath.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 2, 2005)

That DOES sound good! To be honest, I've been looking for a sauce recipe to use with cocktail wieners and this sounds great! I hope I don't get shunned for not using kielbasa!   8)


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 2, 2005)

DC, I was thinking the same thing.  I am sure that jkath will forgive us.


----------



## jkath (Jan 3, 2005)

You can use anything & I'll still be happy   

This sauce is quite tasty, and when I tried it I was shocked at how easy it was. The trick is that the longer you cook it, & let it boil down, the better.   hmmmmm now you  have me thinking....this would be awfully good on chicken......


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 18, 2005)

I made this recipe for Superbowl and everyone loved it.   I did not even have any to take home.  I knew I should have saved some.


----------

